# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  أذكار النوم الصحيحة

## النجاري العراقي

أذكار النوم الصحيحة

السؤال: ما هي أذكار النوم الصحيحة الواردة عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ أريد أن أعرفها كاملة ، جزاكم الله خير الجزاء . 





الجواب :
الحمد لله


أذكار النوم الصحيحة الواردة في السنة النبوية كثيرة ، حتى قال الإمام النووي رحمه الله :


" اعلم أن الأحاديث والآثار في هذا الباب كثيرة ، وفيما ذكرناه كفاية لمن وفق للعمل به ، وإنما حذفنا ما زاد عليه خوفا من الملل على طالبه ، ثم الأَولى أن يأتي الإنسان بجميع المذكور في هذا الباب ، فإن لم يتمكن اقتصر على ما يقدر عليه من أهمه " انتهى.


" الأذكار " (ص/95)


ونحن نجمع ههنا ما صح من الأحاديث في هذا الباب :


1- النفث في الكفين بالمعوذات الثلاثة :


عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها :


( أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَ إِذَا أَوَى إِلَى فِرَاشِهِ كُلَّ لَيْلَةٍ : جَمَعَ كَفَّيْهِ ، ثُمَّ نَفَثَ فِيهِمَا ، فَقَرَأَ فِيهِمَا : قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ ، وَ قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ ، وَ قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ النَّاسِ ، ثُمَّ يَمْسَحُ بِهِمَا مَا اسْتَطَاعَ مِنْ جَسَدِهِ ، يَبْدَأُ بِهِمَا عَلَى رَأْسِهِ وَوَجْهِهِ وَمَا أَقْبَلَ مِنْ جَسَدِهِ ، يَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ) النفث : نفخ لطيف بلا ريق . رواه البخاري (5017) .


2- آية الكرسي :


عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ :


( وَكَّلَنِي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِحِفْظِ زَكَاةِ رَمَضَانَ ، فَأَتَانِي آتٍ ، فَجَعَلَ يَحْثُو مِنْ الطَّعَامِ ، فَأَخَذْتُهُ فَقُلْتُ : لَأَرْفَعَنَّكَ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَذَكَرَ الْحَدِيثَ - فَقَالَ : إِذَا أَوَيْتَ إِلَى فِرَاشِكَ فَاقْرَأْ آيَةَ الْكُرْسِيِّ ، لَنْ يَزَالَ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ اللَّهِ حَافِظٌ ، وَلَا يَقْرَبُكَ شَيْطَانٌ حَتَّى تُصْبِحَ . فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : صَدَقَكَ وَهُوَ كَذُوبٌ ، ذَاكَ شَيْطَانٌ )


رواه البخاري (2311) .


3- آخر آيتين من سورة البقرة :


عَنْ أَبِي مَسْعُودٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ : قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :


( مَنْ قَرَأَ بِالْآيَتَيْنِ مِنْ آخِرِ سُورَةِ الْبَقَرَةِ فِي لَيْلَةٍ كَفَتَاهُ ) .  رواه البخاري (5009) ومسلم (808)





اختلف العلماء في معنى كفتاه ، فقيل : من الآفات في ليلته . وقيل : كفتاه من قيام ليلته . ويجوز أن يراد به الأمران ، والله أعلم .


4- سورة الكافرون :


عن نوفل الأشجعي رضي اللّه عنه قال : قال لي رسول اللّه صلى اللّه عليه وسلم :


( اقْرأ : ( قُلْ يا أيُّها الكافِرُونَ ) ثُمَّ نَمْ على خاتِمَتِها ، فإنَّها بَرَاءَةٌ مِنَ الشِّرْكِ )


رواه أبو داود (5055) وحسنه ابن حجر في "نتائج الأفكار" (3/61)


5- سورة الإسراء :


عن عائشة رضي اللّه عنها قالت :


( كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّمَ لا يَنَامُ حَتَّى يَقرَأَ بَنِي إِسرَائِيلَ وَالزُّمَر )


رواه الترمذي (3402) وقال : حديث حسن . وحسّنه الحافظ ابن حجر في "نتائج الأفكار" (3/65)


6- سورة الزمر :


دليله الحديث السابق نفسه.


7- باسمك اللهم أموت وأحيا :


عَنْ حُذَيْفَةَ بْنِ الْيَمَانِ رضي الله عنه قَالَ :


( كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِذَا أَرَادَ أَنْ يَنَامَ قَالَ بِاسْمِكَ اللَّهُمَّ أَمُوتُ وَأَحْيَا وَإِذَا اسْتَيْقَظَ مِنْ مَنَامِهِ قَالَ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي أَحْيَانَا بَعْدَ مَا أَمَاتَنَا وَإِلَيْهِ النُّشُورُ )


رواه البخاري (6324)


8- اللهم إني أسلمت نفسي إليك ، ووجهت وجهي إليك ، وفوضت أمري إليك ، وألجأت ظهري إليك ، رغبة ورهبة إليك ، لا ملجأ ولا منجا منك إلا إليك ، آمنت بكتابك الذي أنزلت ، ونبيك الذي أرسلت :


عَنْ الْبَرَاءِ بْنِ عَازِبٍ قَالَ : قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :


( إِذَا أَتَيْتَ مَضْجَعَكَ فَتَوَضَّأْ وُضُوءَكَ لِلصَّلَاةِ ، ثُمَّ اضْطَجِعْ عَلَى شِقِّكَ الْأَيْمَنِ ، ثُمَّ قُلْ : اللَّهُمَّ أَسْلَمْتُ وَجْهِي إِلَيْكَ : وَفَوَّضْتُ أَمْرِي إِلَيْكَ ، وَأَلْجَأْتُ ظَهْرِي إِلَيْكَ ، رَغْبَةً وَرَهْبَةً إِلَيْكَ ، لَا مَلْجَأَ وَلَا مَنْجَا مِنْكَ إِلَّا إِلَيْكَ ، اللَّهُمَّ آمَنْتُ بِكِتَابِكَ الَّذِي أَنْزَلْتَ ، وَبِنَبِيِّكَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَ . فَإِنْ مُتَّ مِنْ لَيْلَتِكَ فَأَنْتَ عَلَى الْفِطْرَةِ ، وَاجْعَلْهُنَّ آخِرَ مَا تَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ ، قَالَ : فَرَدَّدْتُهَا عَلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فَلَمَّا بَلَغْتُ : اللَّهُمَّ آمَنْتُ بِكِتَابِكَ الَّذِي أَنْزَلْتَ . قُلْتُ : وَرَسُولِكَ . قَالَ : لَا ، وَنَبِيِّكَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَ ) رواه البخاري (6311) ، ومسلم (2710) .


9- باسمك ربي وضعت جنبي ، وبك أرفعه ، إن أمسكت نفسي فارحمها ، وإن أرسلتها فاحفظها بما تحفظ به عبادك الصالحين :


عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه قَالَ : قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :


( إِذَا أَوَى أَحَدُكُمْ إِلَى فِرَاشِهِ فَلْيَنْفُضْ فِرَاشَهُ بِدَاخِلَةِ إِزَارِهِ فَإِنَّهُ لَا يَدْرِي مَا خَلَفَهُ عَلَيْهِ ثُمَّ يَقُولُ : بِاسْمِكَ رَبِّ وَضَعْتُ جَنْبِي ، وَبِكَ أَرْفَعُهُ ، إِنْ أَمْسَكْتَ نَفْسِي فَارْحَمْهَا ، وَإِنْ أَرْسَلْتَهَا فَاحْفَظْهَا بِمَا تَحْفَظُ بِهِ عِبَادَكَ الصَّالِحِينَ )


رواه البخاري (6320) ، ومسلم (2714)


10- التسبيح ثلاثا وثلاثين مرة ، والتحميد ثلاثا وثلاثين ، والتكبير أربعا وثلاثين .


عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ رضي الله عنه أَنَّ فَاطِمَةَ رضي الله عنها أَتَتْ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ تَسْأَلُهُ خَادِمًا ، فَقَالَ :


( أَلَا أُخْبِرُكِ مَا هُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكِ مِنْهُ ، تُسَبِّحِينَ اللَّهَ عِنْدَ مَنَامِكِ ثَلَاثًا وَثَلَاثِينَ ، وَتَحْمَدِينَ اللَّهَ ثَلَاثًا وَثَلَاثِينَ ، وَتُكَبِّرِينَ اللَّهَ أَرْبَعًا وَثَلَاثِينَ . فَمَا تَرَكْتُهَا بَعْدُ . قِيلَ : وَلَا لَيْلَةَ صِفِّينَ ؟ قَالَ : وَلَا لَيْلَةَ صِفِّينَ )  رواه البخاري (5362) ، ومسلم (2727)


11- اللهم قني عذابك يوم تبعث عبادك :


عَنْ حَفْصَةَ رضي الله عنها أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم كَانَ إِذَا أَرَادَ أَنْ يَرْقُدَ وَضَعَ يَدَهُ الْيُمْنَى تَحْتَ خَدِّهِ ثُمَّ يَقُولُ : ( اللَّهُمَّ قِنِى عَذَابَكَ يَوْمَ تَبْعَثُ عِبَادَكَ ) ثَلاَثَ مِرَارٍ .


رواه أبو داود (5045) وصححه الحافظ ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " (11/119).


12- الحمد لله الذي أطعمنا وسقانا ، وكفانا وآوانا ، فكم ممن لا كافي له ولا مؤوي :


عَنْ أَنَسٍ رضي الله عنه أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَ إِذَا أَوَى إِلَى فِرَاشِهِ قَالَ :


( الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي أَطْعَمَنَا وَسَقَانَا وَكَفَانَا وَآوَانَا فَكَمْ مِمَّنْ لَا كَافِيَ لَهُ وَلَا مُؤْوِيَ )


رواه مسلم ( 2715 )


13- اللهم خلقت نفسي ، وأنت توفاها ، لك مماتها ومحياها ، إن أحييتها فاحفظها ، وإن أمتها فاغفر لها ، اللهم إني أسألك العافية :


عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ أَنَّهُ أَمَرَ رَجُلًا إِذَا أَخَذَ مَضْجَعَهُ قَالَ :


( اللَّهُمَّ خَلَقْتَ نَفْسِي وَأَنْتَ تَوَفَّاهَا ، لَكَ مَمَاتُهَا وَمَحْيَاهَا ، إِنْ أَحْيَيْتَهَا فَاحْفَظْهَا ، وَإِنْ أَمَتَّهَا فَاغْفِرْ لَهَا ، اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ الْعَافِيَةَ )


فَقَالَ لَهُ رَجُلٌ : أَسَمِعْتَ هَذَا مِنْ عُمَرَ ؟ فَقَالَ : مِنْ خَيْرٍ مِنْ عُمَرَ ، مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ .  رواه مسلم ( 2712 )


14- اللهم رب السماوات ، ورب الأرض ، ورب العرش العظيم ، ربنا ورب كل شيء ، فالق الحب والنوى ، ومنزل التوراة والإنجيل والفرقان ، أعوذ بك من شر كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها ، اللهم أنت الأول فليس قبلك شيء ، وأنت الآخر فليس بعدك شيء ، وأنت الظاهر فليس فوقك شيء ، وأنت الباطن فليس دونك شيء ، اقض عنا الدين ، وأغننا من الفقر :


عن سهيل قال : كَانَ أَبُو صَالِحٍ يَأْمُرُنَا - إِذَا أَرَادَ أَحَدُنَا أَنْ يَنَامَ - أَنْ يَضْطَجِعَ عَلَى شِقِّهِ الْأَيْمَنِ ثُمَّ يَقُولُ :


( اللَّهُمَّ رَبَّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَرَبَّ الْأَرْضِ وَرَبَّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ ، رَبَّنَا وَرَبَّ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ ، فَالِقَ الْحَبِّ وَالنَّوَى ، وَمُنْزِلَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَالْإِنْجِيلِ وَالْفُرْقَانِ ، أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ أَنْتَ آخِذٌ بِنَاصِيَتِهِ ، اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ الْأَوَّلُ فَلَيْسَ قَبْلَكَ شَيْءٌ ، وَأَنْتَ الْآخِرُ فَلَيْسَ بَعْدَكَ شَيْءٌ ، وَأَنْتَ الظَّاهِرُ فَلَيْسَ فَوْقَكَ شَيْءٌ ، وَأَنْتَ الْبَاطِنُ فَلَيْسَ دُونَكَ شَيْءٌ ، اقْضِ عَنَّا الدَّيْنَ ، وَأَغْنِنَا مِنْ الْفَقْرِ )


وَكَانَ يَرْوِي ذَلِكَ عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ. رواه مسلم ( 2713 )


15- اللهم إني أعوذ بوجهك الكريم وكلماتك التامة من شر ما أنت آخذ بناصيته ، اللهم أنت تكشف المغرم والمأثم ، اللهم لا يهزم جندك ، ولا يخلف وعدك ، ولا ينفع ذا الجد منك الجد ، سبحانك وبحمدك :


عَنْ عَلِيٍّ رضي الله عنه عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَقُولُ عِنْدَ مَضْجَعِهِ :


( اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِوَجْهِكَ الْكَرِيمِ وَكَلِمَاتِكَ التَّامَّةِ مِنْ شَرِّ مَا أَنْتَ آخِذٌ بِنَاصِيَتِهِ ، اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ تَكْشِفُ الْمَغْرَمَ وَالْمَأْثَمَ ، اللَّهُمَّ لَا يُهْزَمُ جُنْدُكَ ، وَلَا يُخْلَفُ وَعْدُكَ ، وَلَا يَنْفَعُ ذَا الْجَدِّ مِنْكَ الْجَدُّ ، سُبْحَانَكَ وَبِحَمْدِكَ )


رواه أبو داود (5052) وصححه النووي في " الأذكار " (ص/111)، وابن حجر في " نتائج الأفكار " (2/384)


16- بسم الله وضعت جنبي ، اللهم اغفر لي ذنبي ، وأخسئ شيطاني ، وفك رهاني ، واجعلني في الندي الأعلى – أي في الملأ الأعلى من الملائكة -.


عَنْ أَبِي الْأَزْهَرِ الْأَنْمَارِيِّ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَ إِذَا أَخَذَ مَضْجَعَهُ مِنْ اللَّيْلِ قَالَ :


( بِسْمِ اللَّهِ وَضَعْتُ جَنْبِي ، اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِي ذَنْبِي ، وَأَخْسِئْ شَيْطَانِي ، وَفُكَّ رِهَانِي ، وَاجْعَلْنِي فِي النَّدِيِّ الْأَعْلَى )


رواه أبو داود (5054)، وحسنه النووي في " الأذكار " (ص/125)، والحافظ ابن حجر في " نتائج الأفكار " (3/60).




الإسلام سؤال وجواب


http://t.co/K6nWjQVBMJ

----------

